# autosmart samples



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

All sorted....!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I seen your other thread on this,there is lots of decent seller on ebay selling AS stuff,how do you not contact them asking if they can do a little bundle for you and if it goes pete tong,then you have ebay/paypal back up??


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Just a bit put off buying from ebay as others have said they wouldn't buy off them

Don't want the hassle of going down the paypal cover route


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

So your just following the lead??


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah I am 

Don't want to waste my time and money if others have been stung!

Isn't that why ppl use forums? For advise/other peoples experience


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Soapybubbles said:


> Yeah I am
> 
> Don't want to waste my time and money if others have been stung!
> 
> Isn't that why ppl use forums? For advise/other peoples experience


:thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Just to add about buying decanted AS products from eBay. 

AS actually buy products from eBay sellers and have noted that between 60-80% of the products are fake or watered down. 

Defo won't be buying decanted AS products from eBay


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you tried contacting your local rep?

Mine has always been happy for me to try products out before buying.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

DMH-01 said:


> Have you tried contacting your local rep?
> 
> Mine has always been happy for me to try products out before buying.


Yep I did

He didn't reply to my message.


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe I can help you out how much of each you looking for and I am in caldercruix


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Soapybubbles said:


> Yep I did
> 
> He didn't reply to my message.


Probably better phoning him.

If your ever near Glasgow/Paisley give me a shout I can give you samples.

Steve


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

P4ulH40 said:


> Maybe I can help you out how much of each you looking for and I am in caldercruix


If I could get 250ml of duet and highstyle just to try that would be great.

I'm not too bothered with tardis.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Glad you got some mate, i would have been happy to help if you had been nearer


----------

